# Golden Heavy Half-Dragon Warhorse



## punkorange (Mar 8, 2005)

Would anyone care to give their take of what a golden half-dragon heavy warhorse would look like.  I'm just curious so it isn't a big deal, but a paladin of Bahamut IMC has one as a mount.


----------



## DMAC (Mar 8, 2005)

So... like a dragon got it on with a horse?


----------



## punkorange (Mar 8, 2005)

lol.  Why not, there are all kind's of half-dragon creature's in published templates.

Hell, as pointed out in another thread, there are half-dragon donkey's in Shrek II.


----------



## DMAC (Mar 9, 2005)

I was just going to do a quick pencil sketch but decided to throw some colors on it in Photoshop.  Hope you like it.


----------



## erian_7 (Mar 9, 2005)

And that, folks, is why I frequent the yodaboys.com site often!  Some of the best Eberron art going (even compared to some of the art from the books!)


----------



## DMAC (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks man.  I really need to update my site soon.  I've been itching to do some more Eberron characters...


----------



## erian_7 (Mar 9, 2005)

No problem giving credit where it's due!  Your Gear Mage is actually the pic I'm using for my homegame Cannith artificer right now, though I must admit I did a little Photoshopping myself to make hime a bit slimmer and taller.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 9, 2005)

Hell's bells! That's what I call good sketchin'. I'm impressed.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 10, 2005)

Me likes, sorta like a Ki-rin only gold instead of silver. 

Hay, Dmac, could you do something similar for a character in a pbp of mine?


----------



## Breakstone (Mar 10, 2005)

Sweet Jebus ala Mode, DMAC! Whether it's on the Penny-Arcade Forums or here, you continually amaze me!

Quick Pencil Sketch indeed!


----------



## punkorange (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, Im amazed.  That's a great real quick sketch 

I pictured it with wings, since a heavy warhorse is a large creature, but thats flippin awesome.

I have a feeling ramsey will like it


----------



## DMAC (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad you like it.  The problem (from an artistic point of view) with putting wings on it is that it just starts to look like a dragon with horse legs and not a dragon/horse hybrid.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 11, 2005)

DMAC:  I agree on the wings.  The work is amazing as always.  I hope you are getting work for your talent.  You deserve it!

Feel free to share with us anytime.

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## ml3 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Can I try?*

This is a good thread. With all due respect to DMAC's beautiful pic, I thought I'd submit a different take on it.

A bit quick and dirty, but...


----------



## DMAC (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool stuff.  I really like the scales on the lower legs and the wings don't kill the "horse-ish-ness" as much as I thought they might.  Giving it a more natural pose helps with that.  

The way the wings are anchored makes it look like you'd have to stand on its back like a surfboard to ride it though.


----------



## punkorange (Mar 12, 2005)

Both pictures look really good.  I agree that the horse-like pose does help to make it look more horse-like.

Thanks a lot, both of you.


----------



## Ferret (Mar 14, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Cool stuff.  I really like the scales on the lower legs and the wings don't kill the "horse-ish-ness" as much as I thought they might.  Giving it a more natural pose helps with that.
> 
> The way the wings are anchored makes it look like you'd have to stand on its back like a surfboard to ride it though.




Whoever said Golden Heavy Half-Dragon Warhorses were bred for utility?

Both look awesome, but I think I prefer DMAC's even without the wings.


----------

